# Blazers in trade talks with Raptors, Rockets about Fernandez



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Portland Trail Blazers continue to have discussions with several teams about reserve guard Rudy Fernandez, who has fallen out of favor with Coach Nate McMillan and has been seeking a trade for almost a year. The most serious suitors at the moment are the Toronto Raptors and Houston Rockets, with Toronto offering its first-round pick, the 13th pick overall, as part of a package.
> 
> Chicago and Washington have also expressed interest in Fernandez, 25, who was acquired from Phoenix in 2007 on Draft night and signed with Portland the following summer. The Bulls would like to move their first-round pick, 17th overall, for Fernandez. The Wizards offered guard Nick Young for Fernandez but were turned down.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/06/23/fernandez.trade.rumors/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I won't be all over this as much as usual because of Chase Budinger. I'd do it only if Budinger is involved otherwise he becomes redundant. 

Maybe Rudy/Pryz/22nd for Chase/filler/14th


----------

